# Victor Martinez 8 weeks out HOLY SHIT.



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm telling you now, this gu will be Mr.Olympia some day.


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow he really looks like shit......nice gut what is he 5 months pregnant.
*He will never win the Olympia*.....write that down


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow he really looks like shit......nice gut what is he 5 months pregnant.
> *He will never win the Olympia*.....write that down




I agree.  I don't see what the Unit sees either.  I think the guy looks like total shit in these pics.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 13, 2005)

He is 8 weeks out in these pics.

Wait and see till contest day, he will looked ripped as shit.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> He is 8 weeks out in these pics.
> 
> Wait and see till contest day, he will looked ripped as shit.




thanks for the scoop.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 14, 2005)

He worked out at my gym for a few months. Nothing impressive, but a nice guy.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks for the scoop.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Wow he really looks like shit......nice gut what is he 5 months pregnant.
> *He will never win the Olympia*.....write that down


This man is genetically gifted with a great body, what I mean is that he could add  30 pounds of muscle and still look good and not like Gunther with his ugly body or Atwood or Kovacs. and his arms already look very good, and he has that V shape like a mad man. fuck marvelous Melvin.
that will give him a good chance on winning it. plus he has the funding, he has his own business. 
And he always come in at a show in incredible shape, every time always.


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> *This man is genetically gifted with a great body*,


Ok


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 14, 2005)

I dont know about you guys, but I really like Vic. He looks like absolute CRAP in that picture, and the camera is pretty crappy too.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 14, 2005)

I agree the pics at the top of the thread suck....the pic posted by the Chicherello imposter is Olympia caliber


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2005)

He looks good, but not awesome. He has the GH gut going on in the top pics. He might be Mr O one day, if everyone else's arms fall off.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> I agree the pics at the top of the thread suck....the pic posted by the Chicherello imposter is Olympia caliber


Those are mine to.
And I'm not a cicherillo imposter, then I would have called my self Bob or like he calles himself Pro bob chick. I just like the guy for telling the truth a lot of times and I thought I'd represent for him.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> He looks good, but not awesome. He has the GH gut going on in the top pics. He might be Mr O one day, if everyone else's arms fall off.


Yeah whatever mate, go eat some roasted rattle snake


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 15, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah whatever mate, go eat some roasted rattle snake


 

 You are saying that you are the BOB Chicherello?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 15, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> You are saying that you are the BOB Chicherello?


and if he is, then what?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2005)

Ronnie makes him look sad. If he doesn't keep getting busted for gear, maybe he will keep looking up.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 15, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> and if he is, then what?


 Nothing old timer


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 16, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Nothing old timer


----------

